# Cole slaw I was looking for a good cole slaw recipe



## fendrbluz (Apr 12, 2014)

Wanted some cole slaw to go with my pulled pork anybody have any or know where to get a recipe


----------



## gone4nc (Apr 12, 2014)

Coleslaw is a personal preference.  I like creamy slaw, but I found a bottle dressing at Wegman's.  It is made from Stonewall kitchens , it is very good. It is a tart slaw. If that doesn't work for you , practice with Dukes mayo and ranch dressing.  Mix up something you will like.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 12, 2014)

I like BamaFan's cold slaw.  it's a bit different but I have started making it when ever I have people over.

The slaw I make for myself is normally just shredded cabbage, mayo, vinegar, garlic powder, salt and pepper, maybe a touch of sugar depending on the mood I am in.  I let is marinate at least overnight


----------



## matt22556 (Apr 12, 2014)

My favorite slaw, not your typical. This is designer slaw...lol

Apple & Blue Slaw


¼ medium head green cabbage, thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
¼ medium head red cabbage, thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
1 large, crisp red apple, finely diced (do not peel)
½ cup mayonnaise
¼ cup plus 2 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese, divided
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons cider vinegar
½ teaspoon celery salt
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup roughly chopped fresh Italian parsley

In a large bowl combine the cabbages and apple. In a small bowl whisk the mayonnaise, ¼ cup of the blue cheese, the mustard, vinegar, celery salt, salt, and pepper (some cheese lumps may still be apparent). Spoon over the cabbage mixture and toss to coat. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons blue cheese and parsley and toss again. Chill for at least 1 hour or up to 4 hours to allow the flavors to develop.


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 14, 2014)

Ty you all very much appreciate  your input


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt22556 said:


> My favorite slaw, not your typical. This is designer slaw...lol
> 
> Apple & Blue Slaw
> 
> ...


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 15, 2014)

I ended up just taking little of this and little of that little bits of everyones ideas really liked the apples in them and little bit of craisins and it turned out very good thanks again for everyones input


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 28, 2015)

My usual go to slaw is what most people around here refer to as Okie Slaw. It sounds like there is a lot of sugar and oil but it works. It's a really nice blend of sweet and sour that goes great with pulled pork.

1 lg. cabbage head
1 lg. onion
1 c. sugar (less 2 tbsp.)
 

Sauce:

3/4 c. vinegar (white)
2/3 c. cooking oil
2 tbsp. prepared mustard
1 tsp. celery seed
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. salt

Cut cabbage real fine and then grate onion on top of cabbage and sprinkle sugar on top. Mix the last 6 ingredients in pan and bring to a boil, then pour over cabbage and onion. Cover and let stand overnight (8 to 10 hours). Mix well and it can be put in freezer or eat it fresh.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 28, 2015)

Simple basic recipe with one secret ingredient:

Mayo

Vinegar

Sugar

Pepper

Pinch of salt

Secret ingredient:

Beaver brand Sweet Hot Mustard

Mix the first five as you like for sweetness and what not. Then add a good dalop of the sweet hot mustard. Makes an awesome slaw sauce.


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 29, 2015)

My slaw recipes have been a little on the complex side, found one the other day the family loves, very simple, it is a close (almost exact) clone of Pete Jones bbq at the skylight inn, VERY simple 1 head of cabbage chopped fine, 1 cup sugar, 1/4 to 1/2 cup miracle whip, 1 TBS mustard, 1/2 tsp salt, let it sit in fridge at least a couple hours, over night is best.


----------



## padronman (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166894/the-best-cole-slaw

Here is mine.

Scott


----------

